# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Kujdesi që duhet të tregojmë ndaj të moshuarve.

## Mbinjeriu

-Për dallim nga shumë vende të civilizuara,tek ne kjo kategori njerëzish,pra pleqtë kanë një jetë më të mbushur,më dinamike,nuk e ndiejnë aq shumë vetminë sikurse në shumë vende të tjera,dhe ashtu është se nëse kemi për ndonjë gjë që mundemi të mburremi është fakti se të moshuarit tek ne hasin në mirëkutpim dhe jetojnë deri ditën që vdesë me njerëzit më të afërtë,gjë që mund të them lirisht se kjo është një vlerë e jashtëzakonshme,e them e jashtëzakonshme,pasi në përëndim dhe në shumë kultura të tjera të moshuarit kur arrijnë në një moshë të thyer familjarët i dërgojnë nëpër azile të pleqve,që do thotë u duken ngarkesë dhe nuk i durojnë të u sillen gjithë kohen nëpër shtëpi,që tek ne azili i pleqve akoma konsiderohet sikur temë tabu,pasi u duket absurde të mendohet e lëre më të vendoset prindi,apo gjyshi në një azil të pleqve.
-Për të moshuarit përkujdesi për ta nuk është kurrë i tepërt.Duke i cilësuar si një pasuri për shoqërinë tonë tek ata të gjithë ne identifikojmë jo vetëm kujtesën kulturore dhe historike të një populli,por dhe një burim aktiv energjish bartëse të përvojave, të cilat vetë shoqëria duhet të nxjerrë ndonjë dobi nga kjo.
Një rast konkret :ngerdheshje: je takova një shokë që kishte disa kohë që se kisha parë,pasi ishte dikund në Evropë për studime.
-Duke biseduar me të i thashë ngushëllime për gjyshen që të kishte vdekur,e tundi koken dhe nuk foli gjë dhe e pyeta për moshën që kishte lokja dhe më tha se kishte dikund afro 70 vite dhe se në të vertetë ajo nuk kishte qënë gjyshja e tij,por atë plakë të shkretë e kishte sjellur në shtëpi vëllau i tij,pasi një ditë derisa kthehej nga puna e kishte parë plaken duke qarë rruges dhe me dy qanta në duar,dhe ky ishte ndalur dhe e kishte pyetur se çfarë ke loke dhe ajo kishte thënë asgjë,asgjë dhe kishte vazhduar të qante dhe ky në atë moment i thotë eja me mua në makinë dhe flasim rrugës,dhe pasi ishte ulur plaka kishte filluar të i tregonte se si djali i saj i vetëm e kishte larguar nga shtëpia,pasi që nuk e duronte dot nusja e cila veç prezenca e lokes e shqetësonte dhe më në fund ja kishte arritur qëllimit ta detyronte djalin të e largonte nga shtëpia,dhe në atë moment pasi kishte dëgjuar këtë histori ky djali e merrë në shtëpi dhe i thotë që sot do jetosh këtu dhe do ndjehesh si në shtëpinë tënde,dhe kështu siç rrëfente shoku plaka ishte aq e emocionuar sa që i vërehej në sy gëzimi i madh.
-Kështu të i bie shkurtë nuk kalon shumë kohë dhe plaka një ditë vdesë dhe të gjithë e përjetojnë rëndë vdekjen,ndoshta se ishin lidhur shumë me të,dhe kur kishte marrë vesh djali i saj se nëna i kishte vdekur dhe tash kërkon që të e marrë trupin e saj dhe të e varrosi në vendin e vet,por ky asesi nuk dorëzohet dhe nuk ja jepë këtë mundësi dhe e varrosë aty ku kishte varrosur të afërmit e tjerë dhe ky është fundi i kësaj ngjarje!


Te diskutojme per pleqte e te shohim si mund t'ua bejme atyre jeten me te lehte. Si te pershtaten dhe ata me dinamiken e jetes se sotme. Si te mos i lendojme e si te mos iu leme ndonje shije te hidhur.

----------


## symphony

Në radhë të parë ju përgëzoj për temën.

Kujdesi që duhet të tregojmë ndaj të moshuarve duhet të jetë i posaçëm dhe  human.
Në supet e tyre rëndon barra e rëndë e viteve gjë që nganjëherë  ndikon edhe negativisht duke shkaktuar herë mërzitje, herë nervozitet e kështu me radhë. 
Ata kanë nevojë më shumë se kurrë për përkujdesje, një fjalë të mirë, për një buzëqeshje, përkrahje, me një fjalë për pak - Dashuri. 
Bota është shkallë-shkallë, ngjitemi drejt gjurmëve të të parëve tanë, pasardhësit tanë drejt gjurmëve tona, e njëjta rrugë me gjenerata të ndryshme. 
Njeriu është qenia më e lartë për njeriun.
Nëse flemë me mendimin e urtë në shpirt, se çdo fillim e ka një fund, 
po t`u përmbahemi plotësisht kërkesave/tekave të të moshuarve... atëherë vetvetiu numri i vuajtjeve do të zvogëlohej ndërsa gëzimi do të dyfishohej tek të dy palët apo jo?
E unë jam njeriu më i lumtur kur arrij të lumturoj të tjerët me aq sa kam mundësinë!

-  shpresoj të arrij të plakem   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## s0ni

Tek ne pleqte japin pasurine djalit/vajzes plus qe kane jetuar me to perpara se te shkojne ne moshen e trete (ne moshe te thyer). Nuk eshte se arriten ne moshen e pleqerise edhe i merr persiper njeri nga femijet, por perpara se te plaken fare ato kane ndihmuar si ne anen financiare, pune shtepie apo duke rrijtur nipat/mbesat.....shkurt muhabeti me vite vazhdimisht kane qene e jane pjestare te familjes edhe nuk shihen ndryshe.

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Pershendetje dhe ju pergezoj per temen.
Storja qe keni postuar qenka shume prekese,dhe per fat te keq ne perendim shumica e pleqve jan te detyruar ose te shpergulen ne azile ose te jetojn vet!E fal Zotit per neve te moshuarit jan dhe shpresoj se do te mbeten si thojn te ne (Ne krye te vendit) Ne perndim arsyet jan te shumta por do te veqoj njeren, e ajo  eshte punsimi i dy gjinive qe sju del koha jo te kujdesen per te moshuarit por as per femijt e tyre,te moshuarit ne azile femijt ne feshnjore!Dhembshem por e verte.  *

----------


## Marya

tek ne ky fenomen nuk na  ka prekur akoma sepse te moshuarit  ( pleqte qe quajme ne ) fillon nga mosha 60 vjece dhe shumica vdesin ne kembe  rreth 65 vjeceve , dmth rralle te kene nje semundje qe te detyrohen te mbahen ne shtrat me vite me rradhe.
Ndersa ne vendet perendimore ai qe quhet i moshuar ka mbi 75 vjec.
Jashte te vdese dikush 70 vjec thone , i shkreti se vdiq i ri , ne nje moment qe moshatrja e moshes po kalon 85 dhe shume po arrijne edhe 100 vjece  normale qe do ti cojne ne azil , sepse ai qe ka 100 vjec edhe femijen e ka ne pension dhe keshtu qe nuk mund te kujdesen dot per prinderit.

----------


## ximi_abedini

vertet evropa eshte shum vite para neve ne zhvillim teknologji shkenc dhe ne shum gjera tjera me nje fjal ata i kan te gjitha te mirat e kesaj bote ndersa ne shqiptaret jemi shum vite para  evropes sa i perket rrespektit ndaj familjes dhe te moshurve dhe per ket duhet te mburremi 

nuk ka pasuri me te madhe se sa te duash ti rrespektosh dhe te jetosh me prinder e gjysher dhe ti mbash lidhjet farefisnore me kete ne shqiptaret duhet te krenohemi sepse sa i perket rrespektit te prinderve dhe te moshuarve dhe familjes ne jemi me shekuj para evropes

----------


## GANGO of SG

> tek ne ky fenomen nuk na  ka prekur akoma sepse te moshuarit  ( pleqte qe quajme ne ) fillon nga mosha 60 vjece dhe shumica vdesin ne kembe  rreth 65 vjeceve , dmth rralle te kene nje semundje qe te detyrohen te mbahen ne shtrat me vite me rradhe.
> Ndersa ne vendet perendimore ai qe quhet i moshuar ka mbi 75 vjec.
> Jashte te vdese dikush 70 vjec thone , i shkreti se vdiq i ri , ne nje moment qe moshatrja e moshes po kalon 85 dhe shume po arrijne edhe 100 vjece  normale qe do ti cojne ne azil , *sepse ai qe ka 100 vjec edhe femijen e ka ne pension dhe keshtu qe nuk mund te kujdesen dot per prinderit*.


Po Marya asht tendenc masive me postu print ne azil. it is too sad e gjynah qe ata qe na linden e na majten perdoret ne hapat e para te jets ton me i lan me ba hapat e funit te jets tyne vetun e te braktisun.
Jo puna ne zyra a fabrika, por kujdestaria per prindt asht puna ma e pagume en bot, perderisa paga asht Dashni e paster. Pershnetje

----------


## GANGO of SG

> vertet evropa eshte shum vite para neve ne zhvillim teknologji shkenc dhe ne shum gjera tjera me nje fjal ata i kan te gjitha te mirat e kesaj bote ndersa ne shqiptaret jemi shum vite para  evropes *sa i perket rrespektit ndaj familjes dhe te moshurve dhe per ket duhet te mburremi* 
> nuk ka pasuri me te madhe se sa te duash ti rrespektosh dhe te jetosh me prinder e gjysher dhe ti mbash lidhjet farefisnore me kete ne shqiptaret duhet te krenohemi sepse sa i perket rrespektit te prinderve dhe te moshuarve dhe familjes ne jemi me shekuj para evropes


Me fal vlla qe te citoj pa leje por pse duhet te mburremi? Mburrja nuk asht virtyt mendoj por pervujtnia, dhe ne fund te fundit, besoj, qe nese kujdesna e rrespektojm prinderit nuk bajm  gja te jashtzakonshme ose charity work, por  vetem detyren ndaj prinderve e Zotit . Rrespekte

----------


## mia@

A nuk do ishte me mire te paguaje nje person ti rrinte te koka prinderit kur eshte semure, se sa ta mbante nusja e djalit, e tere diten te rrinte tuj qa se sa e vuajtur eshte, dhe te uronte te vdiste sa me shpejt? ( Mos u habisni se kam degjuar shume nuse te qahen e mallkojne prapa kraheve).
Djali vertet e do prindin, por e keqja eshte se me kujdesin personal te prindit merret nusja. Ajo e lan, shpelan, ushqen, etj. 

Ju meshkujt mburreni se mbani prinderit ne shtepi, por merita u takon femrave. Mos ishin ato ne azile kishit per ta cuar prindin.

Nese jane te shendetshem ok, por kur zene krevatin, jane te paralizuar, me mire  ne nje istitucion te vecante ku kane personel mjekesor 24 ore. Nuk kane shtepi Shqiptaret me 2 dhoma e 1 kuzhine mesatarja, ti ofrojne te semurit kushte te mira, apo qetesi qe e kane aq te nevojshme.

----------


## ximi_abedini

> Me fal vlla qe te citoj pa leje por pse duhet te mburremi? Mburrja nuk asht virtyt mendoj por pervujtnia, dhe ne fund te fundit, besoj, qe nese kujdesna e rrespektojm prinderit nuk bajm  gja te jashtzakonshme ose charity work, por  vetem detyren ndaj prinderve e Zotit . Rrespekte


pajtohem me mendimin tend mirpo une desha te them se ne krahasim me evropen ne duhet te mburremi sepse evropa eshte shum larg nga ne sa i perket rrespektit ne familje

----------


## ximi_abedini

> A nuk do ishte me mire te paguaje nje person ti rrinte te koka prinderit kur eshte semure, se sa ta mbante nusja e djalit, e tere diten te rrinte tuj qa se sa e vuajtur eshte, dhe te uronte te vdiste sa me shpejt? ( Mos u habisni se kam degjuar shume nuse te qahen e mallkojne prapa kraheve).
> Djali vertet e do prindin, por e keqja eshte se me kujdesin personal te prindit merret nusja. Ajo e lan, shpelan, ushqen, etj. 
> 
> Ju meshkujt mburreni se mbani prinderit ne shtepi, por merita u takon femrave. Mos ishin ato ne azile kishit per ta cuar prindin.
> 
> Nese jane te shendetshem ok, por kur zene krevatin, jane te paralizuar, me mire  ne nje istitucion te vecante ku kane personel mjekesor 24 ore. Nuk kane shtepi Shqiptaret me 2 dhoma e 1 kuzhine mesatarja ti ofrojne te semurit kushte te mira, apo qetesi.


e moj mia a mendon ti ndonjeher se do behesh gjyshe dhe do te dergojn ne pasion te pleqve

si mendon moj mia nje nen e cila te ka mbajt 9 muj ne bark te ka lind te ka  eduku ne menyren me te mir te ka rrit qdo idhnim dhe gxim e ka nda me ty kurr nuk eshte largu nga ti kur ke qen e smur, edhe buken e ka nda me ty,kur ne kishim me se shumti nevoj per te ajo ishte pran neve , a eshte e drejt qe ne te mos mujm te kujdesemi per te ather kur ajo ka me se shumti nevoj per ne, a eshte e drejt tja mohojm dashurin dhe ta lem te vdes e vetmuar ,nena kurr nuk te braktis edhe nese je i smur invalid i verber etj

mos moj mia sepse nenes kurr hakesh sun i del edhe sikur kado qe te shkosh ta mbash ne krah,xheneti eshte nen kembet e nenes

----------


## mia@

> e moj mia a mendon ti ndonjeher se do behesh gjyshe dhe do te dergojn ne pasion te pleqve
> 
> si mendon moj mia nje nen e cila te ka mbajt 9 muj ne bark te ka lind te ka  eduku ne menyren me te mir te ka rrit qdo idhnim dhe gxim e ka nda me ty kurr nuk eshte largu nga ti kur ke qen e smur, edhe buken e ka nda me ty,kur ne kishim me se shumti nevoj per te ajo ishte pran neve , a eshte e drejt qe ne te mos mujm te kujdesemi per te ather kur ajo ka me se shumti nevoj per ne, a eshte e drejt tja mohojm dashurin dhe ta lem te vdes e vetmuar ,nena kurr nuk te braktis edhe nese je i smur invalid i verber etj
> 
> mos moj mia sepse nenes kurr hakesh sun i del edhe sikur kado qe te shkosh ta mbash ne krah,xheneti eshte nen kembet e nenes


Une nuk thashe do e le nenen rrugeve.   Do e ndihmoja me cfaredo lloj forme te mundem. Tani per tani prinderit e mi jetojne vetem. U uroj shendet te plote e me kembe e duar deri ne fund te jetes, por normal qe nese do kene nevoje per mua, une do u rri prane dhe do i ndihmoj me aq sa te mundem.
 Une jam vajza e tyre, dhe jo nusja. Sa me dhimbset mua si dhimbset kurre asaj.
 Ajo  nuk e ka  me shume detyrim sesa une, aq me shume qe ajo s'po jeton ne Shqiperi. 
Ximo njerezit jane ne kurbet tani. Nuk eshte me si me pare.
 Gjyshja ime  ka qene me fat qe i ka patur femijet e saj afer pjesen me te madhe te jetes, por prinderit tane fatkeqesisht po jetojne vetem dhe po i shohin femijet e tyre 1 here ne vit apo me rralle.
Po ti si do e ndihmosh? Do ja lesh nuses? Ishallah te bie ndonje nuse e mire, se... nuk i dihet.

----------


## Goca_e_Tivarit

[QUOTE=Mbinjeriu;2827668]-
Një rast konkret :ngerdheshje: je takova një shokë që kishte disa kohë që se kisha parë,pasi ishte dikund në Evropë për studime.
-Duke biseduar me të i thashë ngushëllime për gjyshen që të kishte vdekur,e tundi koken dhe nuk foli gjë dhe e pyeta për moshën që kishte lokja dhe më tha se kishte dikund afro 70 vite dhe se në të vertetë ajo nuk kishte qënë gjyshja e tij,por atë plakë të shkretë e kishte sjellur në shtëpi vëllau i tij,pasi një ditë derisa kthehej nga puna e kishte parë plaken duke qarë rruges dhe me dy qanta në duar,dhe ky ishte ndalur dhe e kishte pyetur se çfarë ke loke dhe ajo kishte thënë asgjë,asgjë dhe kishte vazhduar të qante dhe ky në atë moment i thotë eja me mua në makinë dhe flasim rrugës,dhe pasi ishte ulur plaka kishte filluar të i tregonte se si djali i saj i vetëm e kishte larguar nga shtëpia,pasi që nuk e duronte dot nusja e cila veç prezenca e lokes e shqetësonte dhe më në fund ja kishte arritur qëllimit ta detyronte djalin të e largonte nga shtëpia,dhe në atë moment pasi kishte dëgjuar këtë histori ky djali e merrë në shtëpi dhe i thotë që sot do jetosh këtu dhe do ndjehesh si në shtëpinë tënde,dhe kështu siç rrëfente shoku plaka ishte aq e emocionuar sa që i vërehej në sy gëzimi i madh.
-Kështu të i bie shkurtë nuk kalon shumë kohë dhe plaka një ditë vdesë dhe të gjithë e përjetojnë rëndë vdekjen,ndoshta se ishin lidhur shumë me të,dhe kur kishte marrë vesh djali i saj se nëna i kishte vdekur dhe tash kërkon që të e marrë trupin e saj dhe të e varrosi në vendin e vet,por ky asesi nuk dorëzohet dhe nuk ja jepë këtë mundësi dhe e varrosë aty ku kishte varrosur të afërmit e tjerë dhe ky është fundi i kësaj ngjarje!


Unë,gjithashtu,një mision të tillë e kam kryer, pasi në përkujdesjen time kam pasur një person të braktisur nga të afërmit....por nga unë jo,pasi iu përkushtova deri në momentin e fundit të jetës!
Edhe dicka nga unë, për ate-sipas traditave tona Epitafin!
E kujtojë me shumë mall!

Kësajë ja shtojë edhe këtë-një mision të tillë po e vazhdojë përsëri, pasi tani kam në përkujdesje njeriun e parë të familjes- plakun e shpisë!

----------


## projekti21_dk

> -Për dallim nga shumë vende të civilizuara,*tek ne kjo kategori njerëzish,pra pleqtë kanë një jetë më të mbushur,më dinamike,nuk e ndiejnë aq shumë vetminë sikurse në shumë vende të tjera*,dhe ashtu është se nëse kemi për ndonjë gjë që mundemi të mburremi është fakti se të moshuarit tek ne hasin në mirëkutpim dhe jetojnë deri ditën që vdesë me njerëzit më të afërtë,gjë që mund të them lirisht se kjo është një vlerë e jashtëzakonshme,e them e jashtëzakonshme,pasi në përëndim dhe në shumë kultura të tjera të moshuarit kur arrijnë në një moshë të thyer familjarët i dërgojnë nëpër azile të pleqve,që do thotë u duken ngarkesë dhe nuk i durojnë të u sillen gjithë kohen nëpër shtëpi,që tek ne azili i pleqve akoma konsiderohet sikur temë tabu,pasi u duket absurde të mendohet e lëre më të vendoset prindi,apo gjyshi në një azil të pleqve.
> .


A je i bindur se është ashtu sic thua më lart.
Kjo është një temë serioze, prandaj duhet folur me seriozitet. Nuk ka vend për eufori këtu.
Unë them se pleqtë tanë ( në gjithë trojet shqiptare) janë në një gjendje të mjerushme.
Pleqtë tanë kanë shumë nevojë për ndihmë e kjo duhet të jetë ndihmë institucionale - nga shteti.

Unë e kam thënë disa herë për shtetin ku jam duke jetuar:"Danimarkën kurrë Zoti nuk ka për ta humbur sepse është shumë e përkushtuar për këtë moshë".

P.S. Më fal Mbinjeriu dhe gjithë lexuesit e tjerë që ndoshta shkrova ashpër, por, sipas meje kështu është gjendja e të moshuarve tanë - e ashpër!
Respekt për ju, e më së shumti për moshën e tretë.
Ua lehtësoftë Zoti këtë jetë!

----------


## BOKE

Kete ma kishin cuar me e-mail.

"..Fjalet e nje prindi ndaj femijes ...lexojeni deri ne fund..shum mallengjyese...

Nese nje dite do me shohesh plak,nese behem pis kur ha apo nuk arrij te vishem...ki durim.Kujto kohen qe kam kaluar per te ta mesuar.Nese kur flas me ty te perseris gjthm te njejtat fjale,mos me nderprit....degjome...Kur ishe i vogel duhej te te tregoja cdo nate te njejten perralle qe te flije...Kur nuk dua te lahem,mos me bertit...Kujto kur te ndiqja dhe sajoja 100 histori sepse nuk doje te laheshe..Kur te shohesh mosdijen time mbi teknologjine e re,ki durim dhe me ndihmo..Mos me shih me ate buzeqeshje ironike por kujto sa kohe mu desht te te mesoja ab...Nese ne nje moment nuk arrij te mbaj mend,me jep kohe dhe mos u nervozo..Gjeja me e rendesishme nuk eshte ajo qe them por nevoja per te qene me ty gjthm....kur kembet e mia te mos me sherbejne me,mos me trajto sikur te isha nje barre per ty..me ndihmo njesoj si une e bera kur ti ishe i vogel....kur them qe dua te vdes...mos u merzit....nje dite do e kuptosh cfare me shtynte ta thoja...do kuptosh qe ne moshen time nuk jetohet por mbijetohet...Nje dite do te kuptosh qe pavaresisht gabimeve te mia,kam kerkuar me te miren per ty,qe gjithnje jam munduar te te ndihmoj...me jep pak kohe,me jep pak durim,me jep nje shpatull ne te cilen une te qaj ashtu si ti e ke bere sh here...me ndihmo te ec,me ndihmo te mbaroj ditet e mia me dashuri dhe durim....ne kembim une do te jap nje buzeqeshje dhe dashurine e pafund qe gjithnje kam pasur per ty...te dua shume dhe do te lutem gjithnje per ty..."

----------


## Mbinjeriu

Nënën e tij

Sa te ngurta i kanë zemrat personat e tillë .
Thotë transmetuesi i kësaj ngjarje: isha ne plazh dhe e pashë një grua shumë te moshuar.
Ulur ishte pranë detit dhe ora tani kishte kaluar 12 pas mesnatës. Isha me familjen time me veturë ,dhe u afrova afër asaj plake dhe i thashë :
Oj loke kënd po e pritni këtu kaq vonë!
Ajo ma ktheu:
… ” Djalin tim ka shkuar e pas pak kohe do te kthehet ” .

Thotë transmetuesi fillova që të dyshoj ne atë grua,edhe më shumë mu shtua dyshimi për mbetjen e saj kaq vonë në këtë vend , dhe as mendja nuk me shkonte se më do të vij ndokush për ta marrur kaq vonë.
E prita nje orë te plotë dhe nuk erdhi askush. Shkova prapë te ajo dhe i thashë : O loke .
Por mu përgjigj me të njejtat fjalë duke me thënë:
”Se djali im ka shkuar e tani do të vij të me marr.”

E kur shikova mirë vërejta pranë saj një fletë e i thashë : më falni a ka mundësi që ta lexojë ketë letër ?

Ajo mu përgjigj  o këtë leter ma ka lënë djali im .
E kur e shikova pashë se në të ishte e shkruar :
’’ porosi për atë që e gjen këtë plakë i lutem që ta mer e ta dergoj në shtëpinë e pleqve ’’

Është për tu çuditur puna e këtyre njerëzve !

Ps.Elexova dikund dhe mendova te e postoje edhe ketu.

----------

